

Ask HN: What Windows 8 Metro apps are you working on? - jaipilot747

I'm working on a HN viewer right now, using Javascript. I would love to know what apps are others working on.
======
davidkellis
I've thought about making desktop apps with web-technologies, but then I stop
and think, "Why?"

Why not just make it available to everyone via the web, instead of making an
OS-specific version for a subset of your biggest possible audience?

~~~
mvelie
Look at Facebook, they took the same route with their apps. The reviews on the
app store were horrible, and it now appears they will be making a native
version of the app.

------
ttrashh
I'm working on a Reddit app in Xaml.

